# What’s the technical term for these? And where could I get them from?



## Tattman17 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 have you tried TPS or the dealer ?


----------



## Tattman17 (Dec 18, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome 😁 have you tried TPS or the dealer ?


What’s TPS? I haven’t tried the dealer, I thought they might be plastic plugs or rivets.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tattman17 said:


> What’s TPS? I haven’t tried the dealer, I thought they might be plastic plugs or rivets.


TPS is Trade Part Supply’s they are part of VAG and sell genuine Audi parts. I defo give the dealers a try


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Door Interior Trim Panel Cap - p/n 8J0837947
Dealer is your best bet for small parts like these.

See: doors Audi TT/TTS Coupe/Roadster (ATT) 2011 year Audi EUROPA 831010
Item #34


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Update us when you found one and for how much.


----------

